# WNEU Police Dispatcher F/T



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Police Dispatcher (Full-Time)
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/13/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

*Campus Police Dispatcher (Full-time)*

The Campus Police Dispatcher assists in the preservation, protection and peace of the University by maintaining communications and related technical support of the uniformed staff on campus. This position requires the ability to multi-task while performing the following related functions: operate computer systems; answer the telephone and radio systems; dispatch officers; monitor CCTV and fire intrusions alarms. The successful candidate will have the ability to remain professional and work effectively in stressful situations, as well as maintain confidential information appropriately.

Qualifications include excellent customer service, and communication and organizational skills. High school diploma or equivalent is required. A valid driver's license and the ability to obtain certification in basic first aid and CPR are also required.

Excellent fringe benefits including tuition remission for employee, spouse and dependent children.

Send cover letter, resume and the names and telephone numbers of three references to Donna Martin, Employment Associate, Western New England University, 1215 Wilbraham Road, Springfield, MA 01119. Electronic submissions are encouraged and may be sent to [email protected]. Accepting applications until position is filled.

Western New England University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We welcome candidates whose background may contribute to the further diversification of our community.

*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Donna Martin
Human Resources
Western New England University
1215 Wilbraham Road
Springfield, MA 01119-2684

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

